# TUESDAY, MARCH 10, VIS REPORT



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Went long today on a trip (you guessed it, the "O") and vis has definitely improved since this weekend. Vis high in the water column was about 40' with a lot of life going by, all kinds of jellyfish, including quarter size Portuguese Man-o-war, one turtle, and a huge school of small barracuda. Deeper it was 70-80'. I was easily able to see the flight deck from the top of the island. So that is a definite change from the weekend.



Inshore has also improved. I heard reports of 30-40' but I will know for sure tomorrow. Water temps are coming up a little too. It was only 65 degrees deep on the "O" but was up in the 70s near the surface.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the report.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll wont be mean and tell you what the vis and water temp is here. I do want to dive the "O" this summer when I come back for midtour. What's the visibility normally like in the summer or does it vary?


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Great, the temps and vis are improving. Thanks for the update Dalton. Thought it was colder that 65 out that far and at depth. Anyone have temps for sites in the 5-15 miles offshore range?

GONU, yeah you will want to dive the O when you are here. Wont be anything like diving Wake Island, but it is a cool dive.


----------



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

Being spoiled wherethe coldest water temp I've had to deal with ( 79 degrees) mostly the past4 years, and using only a skin, the thought of 5 ml + suits is a little depressing. I was real thankful for that 5 ml last June when I dove the "O" though. Reminds me of those probably 10 ml suits when I got certified in Pennsylvania Quarries back in the 70's. Felt like the robot from Lost in Space.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I went yesterday 7 miles south surface temp was 65 degrees bottom much colder guess high 50s. Vis was 10' at best. 3 Barges same temp vis maybe 15' at best if you had something to look at. Didn't see any Snapper or Grouper mostly spades.


----------

